# bersa thunder nickel grip screw HELP!!!!!!



## hooks742010 (Aug 8, 2013)

My blk with nickel accents bersa thunder recently dropped at grip screw and is go, just after a mere 200 roundes. Screw is out of stock at bersa and most online places I see. Ordered one from brownells and was wrong screw. I believe I ordered wrong one and they acutaully don't appear to have it. The I think part number is tp22t3n. Any idea what I can do? I need asap for my wife's ccw class and the damn grip is falling off.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

Grip Screw Nickel I am not sure if this link is what you need but it looks close to what you want


----------



## hooks742010 (Aug 8, 2013)

thanks for ur help but I don't see link sir .......


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Worst case, temporarily wrap the grip in place with duck tape. Wrap it tightly.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

hooks742010 said:


> thanks for ur help but I don't see link sir .......


Put your mouse on Grip Screw Nickel and click... those three words are the link


----------



## hooks742010 (Aug 8, 2013)

shaolin said:


> Put your mouse on Grip Screw Nickel and click... those three words are the link


Thank u again for y'all help. That's the screw I ordered but turns out its nit correct doesn't even fit bersa but it does come up when searching part number. Which seems stupid if its nit correct . So i have a 20$ screw that won't fit .


----------



## kaboooom (Jul 6, 2013)

When you get the screw, use locktite from Home Depot for securing screws next time. Put it on the screw only, let dry, then screw it in. It will hold fine w/ regular tension and will stay put until you want it out.
-
If you use duct tape, use seran wrap first so you don't get the glue on the grip.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Is the screw you ordered n received to big ? or to small ?.
Losing the first screw might indicate the internal threads on the frame need to be looked at.


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

"Losing the first screw might indicate the internal threads on the frame need to be looked at."

Not likely with a new one (200 rounds from new it sounds). We nearly lost one before 100 rounds from my wife's Thunder. No thread locking on the screws from the factory. Tiny drop of Loctite 222 or 242 - no more problems.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SP3 said:


> "Losing the first screw might indicate the internal threads on the frame need to be looked at."
> 
> Not likely with a new one (200 rounds from new it sounds). We nearly lost one before 100 rounds from my wife's Thunder. No thread locking on the screws from the factory. Tiny drop of Loctite 222 or 242 - no more problems.


Loctite is a nice product, My concern was he ordered a new screw with the proper order # and it still would not fit. Probably wrong size screw.
You could always take out the screw in opposite side cover and check the fit to the thread. 
Maybe take that good screw and try to find a match at a few hardware stores. The length could be cut, *but the thread has to match perfectly*, the head could be off a little .
Of course this is temporary until you get the correct nickel screw


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

kaboooom said:


> When you get the screw, use locktite from Home Depot for securing screws next time. Put it on the screw only, let dry, then screw it in. It will hold fine w/ regular tension and will stay put until you want it out.
> -
> If you use duct tape, use seran wrap first so you don't get the glue on the grip.


I never waited for the Loctite to dry before I screwed in the screw. I have always screwed the piece in wet. Is this a new Loctite product that needs to dry first


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

pic said:


> Loctite is a nice product, My concern was he ordered a new screw with the proper order # and it still would not fit. Probably wrong size screw. You could always take out the screw in opposite side cover and check the fit to the thread.


He's already determined it's the wrong size. But, he's not yet said if it's too big or too small. I assumed too big. Your suggestion is a good one and will eliminate all doubt.



pic said:


> Maybe take that good screw and try to find a match at a few hardware stores. The length could be cut, *but the thread has to match perfectly*, the head could be off a little. Of course this is temporary until you get the correct nickel screw


Another good suggestion. They won't have the correct one but will at least get the gun back in service until one is obtained.



pic said:


> I never waited for the Loctite to dry before I screwed in the screw. I have always screwed the piece in wet. Is this a new Loctite product that needs to dry first


That one threw me, too. Every thread locking fluid I've ever used (Loctite, Permatex, etc. - used to work on racecars for a living so I've used LOTS of it) was meant to be applied and then screwed in and tightened without any waiting. They are anaerobic (cure in the absence of air).


----------

